# Thanks for all the great info.



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

As a newbie to this forum I just wanted to thank each of you for so many great posts. After a trip to Ohio the end of this month we will be starting our search for a V. puppy. We live in Southwest Fla. and there doesn't seem to be many options for us close by so will probably need to go out of state.

Since we have been without a dog for several years we are anxious to bring a new member of the family into our home. My hopes for her are for her to become a fabulous addition to our home as well as the two of us working thru obedience training and on to certification as a therapy dog.

We live on a barrier island and have 7 miles of beautiful, safe beachfront to exercise on as well as a dog beach nearby where she will be able to romp and play off leash watching the dolphins swim by.

If any one has any suggestions for this soon to be V. owner in Southwest Fla. I'm always open to new ideas and info.

To all of you current V owners, I'm envious and to those of you, like me, who will soon be in search of a new puppy, good luck in your search.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

You might try going to AKC.org and looking at their breeder ads. I couldn't find any in Texas and I was pointed to the site. Not only did I find a couple of breeders in Texas. I found one who was very close by with puppies available in a couple of weeks. Other than that you might check out your local vizsla rescue org for reputable breeders. They usually are fonts of excellent information.


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome!

As well as AKC, I'd also suggest contacting a Vizsla club. It looks like Florida has one and here's the link to their breeder referral: http://www.tampabayvizslaclub.com/breeders.html But also check around as it doesn't hurt to "interview" a couple places!

Be prepared to fall in love with the breed! I sometimes think only V owners truly understand and appreciate these quirky, red-headed balls of energy! But, also be prepared for some good exercise. Sounds like you'll be doing training, which I would recommend with any dog, but I would also especially consider crate training. Also, I think socialization is key to a well-tempered and adjusted V. But sounds like you have that opportunity with the dog park!

Good luck on your search and hope to see you around with puppy pictues in the future!


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Thanks to those who posted.. and yes I have emailed the Tampa Bay V. Club.. they sent me a list of those in Fla. but really no pups on the horizon....I was just wondering how many of you "traveled" to purchase your puppy... whether by car, flew to pick up the puppy yourself and how your experience was flying back home with a puppy under the seat or if you had yours flown to you....


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

We found ours from a breeder outside of Chicago (we're in Denver). Dec. 31 (2008), my husband flew out and picked our guy up and flew home that evening! So we had a New Year's pup. Our breeder doesn't like the idea of shipping her pups, especially in the dead of winter. But, be sure you can take him home by 8-10 weeks as they grow up fast and might grow out of an under-seat carrier!

My husband was able to get our fella in a soft-sided carrier that fit under the seat. At least when they're pups, they sleep a good part of the time. So, our breeder and my husband worked on getting Loki all tuckered out with vigorous playing with his littermates and parents. It worked for the most part. But Chicago is notorious for bad weather so his flight back was delayed and Loki woke up right before they boarded. But everything went fine. The stewards were great about having the dog on the plane and, at one point, asked if my husband wanted to let him out! But he was afraid of not being able to get Loki back in the carrier! He said Loki didn't make a sound and settled back into a nap once the plane took off. And then I met them at the airport...it was so cute the way Loki curled up in my husbands lap on the way home (which included a pit stop off the side of the highway since Loki hadn't "gone" in at least 6 hours..didn't even pee in the crate!!!). FYI, our breeder put in a couple of piddle pads in the bottom of the crate just in case.


----------

